# any goby keepers...



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hey
any of you guys keep these ?
i think they may be better at keeping the algae at bay,than
anything i've ever kept.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I have looked at them online a little but never seen them locally. 

If you do get them keep us posted.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Any pics of yours Willow? They're interesting fish. I haven't kept any yet but I do occasionally see some at the lfs.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hey guys,
i actually bought a pair a few months ago,they're great !
they can be difficult to see at times,as there are lots of places to hide,
but i often see them side by side on the glass.
not the greatest pictures,sorry,but the male has coloured up
since.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

while i'm posting.....
these guys thought i needed cleaning !
little bit of algae going on....


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Just a word of warning, the golbys will be no match for Tiger Barbs or other aggressive fish like your loach. Keep and eye on everyone's behavior.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi henningc
the tigers are in a large group,and keep themselves to themselves,
that's what i've always liked about them.
the only thing they seem to like picking at is me:lol:
the tank is heavily planted in areas with open water for their fast water
antics,the gobys keep a very low profile,and blend in extremely well,due
to their colouring,and the decor,sometimes they are invisible,at
one stage when i had a terrible outbreak of white spot,i thought
i had lost them,however they made it through...unlike my group of
clown loaches,one of which was a good 5 inches long :-(
but thank you for your concern,that was kind of you.


----------

